# Lawn boy silverpro 6.5hp help



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

I need to find a manual for a lawnboy silver pro 6.5 hp push mower. It is bran new, bought at an auction and only runs when you prime it. I would like to have a look at the carb in a manual before i get into it. It looks like a diaphram carb to me. Am i right. Im not new to mowers. Just new to lawnboy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sounds like the carb was set out with untreated gas..... and gummed it up and needs a rebuild. or the carb itself was damaged maybe.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

go to https://lookup2.toro.com/request/request.cfm?xcaller=lawnboy

enter model number, serial number, product type and then click process request.


----------



## UncleTom (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks roperdude91


----------

